# arrested for too many Red Drum



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

pair of jack asses


http://www.starnewsonline.com/artic...ilmington-for-exceeding-red-drum-catch-limit#


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

couple pieces of ****


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh my.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

People like that are what causes many problems for fishermen who follow the rules and respect bag limits and size regulations . . . 

QUOTE :

Upon searching the truck, the officers discovered 113 red drum weighing a total of 657 pounds, 14 of which exceeded the 27-inch size limit and totaled 106 pounds. The truck also was carrying 100 pounds of striped mullet, 101 pounds of spotted sea trout, 6 pounds of black drum and 2 pounds of flounder.

Jason Scott Sadler, 38, of Stumpy Point was charged with possession of more than the commercial limit of red drum, possession of oversized red drum, failure to display a commercial fishing vessel registration and transportation of illicit fish.

Ian Andrew Stitt, 32, also of Stumpy Point was charged with possession of oversized red drum and possessing over the commercial limit of red drum. The crimes are a Class A1 misdemeanor.

Officers also seized the commercial fishing equipment, including the boat and the trailer.

MORONS !!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> People like that are what causes many problems for fishermen who follow the rules and respect bag limits and size regulations . . .
> 
> QUOTE :
> 
> ...


Guess Jason and Ian will not be setting nets tonight out of Stumpy Point.

That is one of the issues with commercial fishing these days, you set a net and fish die, if you discard them as the law requires it is wanton waste, if you keep them, you lose the boat and gear.

If I was still setting nets for a living, and depending on the sale of fish to keep me alive, I would have been termed a MORON also.............cause my Captain and I would not have discarded them either.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Guess Jason and Ian will not be setting nets tonight out of Stumpy Point.
> 
> That is one of the issues with commercial fishing these days, you set a net and fish die, if you discard them as the law requires it is wanton waste, if you keep them, you lose the boat and gear.
> 
> If I was still setting nets for a living, and depending on the sale of fish to keep me alive, I would have been termed a MORON also.............cause my Captain and I would not have discarded them either.


Innocent until proven guilty, right? Bet that's what they were thinking.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Interesting in that flounder gill netting has been closed since Dec 1, and large-mesh is the gear that usually catches red drum. And from northern coast and caught in Wilmington?

More questions than answers.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

these guys & others have been netting hard in those areas, targeting the reds & trout, Very sad that it took 3 days for someone to respond & check the night netting, should've caught the other boats also.


----------

